# No health insurance



## windsong (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi everyone - my first post.

I have had an underactive thyroid for almost six years now. I am taking 137 mcg Synthroid or levothyroxine. My problem is that my job was eliminated (it was temp to hire and they decided to eliminate before making permanent due to budget constraints) and I have no health insurance. Becauseit's been 10 months since I have been to visit my doctor he won't refill my prescription. This happened to me a year ago - same situation and I ended up in hospital because I had no thyroid medicine. It was dreadful! This time, I can't let that happen, so I need to get meds from somewhere. Any ideas?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

windsong said:


> Hi everyone - my first post.
> 
> I have had an underactive thyroid for almost six years now. I am taking 137 mcg Synthroid or levothyroxine. My problem is that my job was eliminated (it was temp to hire and they decided to eliminate before making permanent due to budget constraints) and I have no health insurance. Becauseit's been 10 months since I have been to visit my doctor he won't refill my prescription. This happened to me a year ago - same situation and I ended up in hospital because I had no thyroid medicine. It was dreadful! This time, I can't let that happen, so I need to get meds from somewhere. Any ideas?


Oh, my gosh!!! Do you have any clinics or teaching hospitals where you live? Are you on unemployment at this time?

This is a most horrible set of circumstances. One which we all fear by the way.


----------



## windsong (Apr 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh, my gosh!!! Do you have any clinics or teaching hospitals where you live? Are you on unemployment at this time?
> 
> This is a most horrible set of circumstances. One which we all fear by the way.


There is a teaching hospital (certain departments), but it is not in my county. Also, I don't think they would give it to me unless I end up in emergency.

I was thinking of buying it online but I don't know which ones are the reputable sites to get it from.


----------



## windsong (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of reputable places to buy Synthroid online?


----------



## Catie516 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so new, but do know that I don't use insurance for my levothyroxine - the pharmacist told me (after I asked) that it would be less expensive by about 50% to just pay out of pocket for the meds instead of using co-pay. I did a 90 day for $15.00 at Publix. I know they may change the dose, but wanted to have enough in case of emergency. I've heard that it is even cheaper at Walmart - both of which are pretty reputable. I think on the Syntrhoid site they also talk about speaking to your pharmacist to see if the copay might be more than just paying it out of pocket.

We've been in and out of insurance quite a bit with my husband's job changing in the last couple of years, so I can relate.

My husband takes Simcor, which is about $380+ per month. When we were without insurance I contacted his doctor, the company that makes Simcor and Walmart. I was able to have the Simcor for $5 per month for 12 months going into a RX card they offer. That and samples got us through and is still working for us.

Hope that helps?


----------



## windsong (Apr 13, 2011)

Catie516 said:


> I'm so new, but do know that I don't use insurance for my levothyroxine - the pharmacist told me (after I asked) that it would be less expensive by about 50% to just pay out of pocket for the meds instead of using co-pay. I did a 90 day for $15.00 at Publix. I know they may change the dose, but wanted to have enough in case of emergency. I've heard that it is even cheaper at Walmart - both of which are pretty reputable. I think on the Syntrhoid site they also talk about speaking to your pharmacist to see if the copay might be more than just paying it out of pocket.
> 
> We've been in and out of insurance quite a bit with my husband's job changing in the last couple of years, so I can relate.
> 
> ...


Hi Cate:

Don't you have to have a prescription to buy it at Walmart? I thought you had to have a prescription to buy it anywhere even without insurance unless you buy it online.

Note: I just called Walmart now and you do need a prescription.

You see I have TWO problems:

1 - No insurance
2 - No doctor (it's been 10 months since I saw him and he won't give me a refill)

Tina

Do you think your local hospital ER would see you "gratis" and write you and Rx? Or, if not...................they may be able to point you to a free clinic in your area.


----------



## Catie516 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am so sorry, Tina, my reply was totally with a prescription - didn't see the comment about not having a doc to give you a rx. Yes, we did still go to the doc and had rx, just had to pay it all out of pocket when we didn't have insurance.

Again, sorry for not noticing that comment -

Take care


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess if it was me, I'd call my doctor back and tell him, "Hey look, you know darned well that if I'm without my meds I'll end up in worst shape. So if you won't write me a script without seeing me, how about doing me a favor until I get back on my feet and just charge me $50 cash for the office visit, during which time you'll write me an Rx. If you won't, then I suppose you're abandoning me........and that's not ethical."

But of course, I'm arrogant enough to do that.

Have him make out the Rx for Levoxyl or Levothyroxine. Then go to Costco or Target or the stores suggested in other posts. The cost per month will be under $10.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Find the nearest free clinic to you, take you current prescription bottle with you. Explain that you have been on this medication for years and I bet you have no trouble getting an RX written. Not a pleasant experience with the waits and all at the free clinics but you should be able to get your Prescription.


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

It is cheaper to go see your doctor than to go to the emergency room. I too don't have insurance. The medicine is not that expensive. Your doctor probably gave you a 1 year supply so you'd have to go back and get labs done. It is important to keep your levels right.


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you have a health department that services your county? Maybe you could call them and see if they could help you or maybe send you to someone that could....


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's a link to a website that can give you info on the closest community health center, where they should be able to see you for a sliding fee/lower cost and follow up with bloodwork if necessary.

http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Here's a link to a website that can give you info on the closest community health center, where they should be able to see you for a sliding fee/lower cost and follow up with bloodwork if necessary.
> 
> http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx


That is a terrific link; thank you so much. I have bookmarked this one!


----------

